# Reel size for 12 foot surf rod.



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

Any good reels and size for 12 foot?
Please respond.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Pick what test line you want and make sure the reel holds 250-300 yards of it (more for big sharks, like 400+ yards). But generally speaking, spinning reels anywhere from 5000 (if they’re tough) to 8000 size. Conventionals: 6000 to 7000 size (Abu/Akios). Not sure about other conventional reel brand size designations... 15-30?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a 12’ rod could be 1-3oz or 12-16oz or anyting in berween
spinning or conventional


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What kind of Rod, Spinning or Conventional .. what's the lure rating on the rod?


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

Spinning rod, I'm using maybe 30-40 pound braid


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

*I'm planning to get Berrypro Surf Spinning & Casting Fishing Rod Carbon Fiber Travel Fishing Rod(9-Feet & 10-Feet & 12-Feet & 13.3-Feet) or 
PENN Fishing Squadron III Surf Conventional Fishing Rod, Titanium/Red/Gold, 12' - Heavy - 2pc (SQDSFIII2040C12)*
Visit the Penn Store


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sculpinman said:


> Spinning rod, I'm using maybe 30-40 pound braid


Why that Heavy if your reel doesn't put out that much drag? 
The rods you mentioned are cheap rods so don't expect much out of them.
Again what is your target fishery?


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

DaBig2na said:


> Why that Heavy if your reel doesn't put out that much drag?
> The rods you mentioned are cheap rods so don't expect much out of them.
> Again what is your target fishery?


Maaybe sharks, tuna, perch, and striped bass.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I guess size 6000 or 6500 spinning reel is ideal for 12 foot rod....👌


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

Ivan Bilic said:


> I guess size 6000 or 6500 spinning reel is ideal for 12 foot rod....👌


 I was gonna add corbina, grouper, and rays.
But thanks. Do you guys also know any surf rods that are better than the one I chose but in my budget? Any good brands for the reels?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

perch to tuna on one rod?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheap 12' rod for Tuna and Grouper off the beach Ehhh ?


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

DaBig2na said:


> Cheap 12' rod for Tuna and Grouper off the beach Ehhh ?


I don’t know anymore lol


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Well, if it's grandpa perch and baby tuna.....possible....maybe


fish bucket said:


> perch to tuna on one rod?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Just get a Penn Pursuit 6000 and call it a day. But make sure you get a “spinning” rod... not “casting”. The guides on a casting rod would not be suitable for a spinning reel.


----------



## sculpinman (Sep 1, 2021)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Just get a Penn Pursuit 6000 and call it a day. But make sure you get a “spinning” rod... not “casting”. The guides on a casting rod would not be suitable for a spinning reel.


Great Idea, will 100% buy.


----------

